# Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

We got caught in one in LA a couple of years ago. I was stuck behind car #2 because they panicked and slowed down when there was still time to avoid the protesters running out and lining up. They then started moving towards the cars while others came from the side to block more and harass those inside their cars. I remained calm but told my wife if we get attacked in any way I'm plowing the field of protesters.

Fortunately the front line got confused and spread out so the car in front of me took off and I didn't hesitate to go while the protesters re-grouped. Car #3 behind me had a protest sign thrown at it as it passed. Car #4 didn't make it and was vandalized along with other cars that were stuck with the protesters.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll refer you to https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-treats-carjacker-like-a-speed-bump.400040/


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kind of hard to forget this.






I'm just running over anybody who gets in my way in such a situation.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Kind of hard to forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florence and Normandie.....How can you forget?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Kind of hard to forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a horrible disgrace of human behavior.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Yep would be some flattened out folks if they get in front of my car. And the ones who didn't get hit by the car are going to get lead poisoning. In that situation it's me or you and you just lost.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I've lived through the original Watts riots and had 50 caliber machine gun in my face by the National Guard because we were dumb enough to go see the riots in my 1948 Yellow Dodge convertible with flowers painted on the sides wearing surfer shirts (big strips). Now we just call it the "great fire of '65"
I was in the Crenshaw area (known as the jungle) when the Rodney King riot started and had to be back early in the morning to inspect the damage to the Utilities while the building still burning. K-town had some damage but not like other parts. That was creepy.
What's happening today is docile compared to other riots. Looting is nothing new and we'll see it again when people get outraged.
Lets just hope for justice for the Floyd family.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yep would be some flattened out folks if they get in front of my car. And the ones who didn't get hit by the car are going to get lead poisoning. In that situation it's me or you and you just lost.
> View attachment 468222


Yea if they are attacking people I'm going to run them over too. Please don't ever run over any actual peaceful protesters.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


No, but I did drive during the last riots/looting in Berkeley. Cops were firing tear gas.

Pro tip - the Recirculate setting on a car's ventilation system does _not _keep tear gas out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I was driving my 1979 Porsche 911sc in SFO when the Rodney King riots started in L. A.

Didn't have a clue, was listening to Nine Inch Nails, real loud.... turned a corner and saw a bunch of black folk blocking the street. Slammed on brakes, as they were mumbling hostile noises approaching my car, I put it in first and slammed the throttle.

They separated. Only one small scratch on car.

Two other incidents, both times on business trips, rental with LDW...

L.A.-Near downtown, in December 1995 ore so...took wrong turn, street people placed pallets and a flaming 50gallon drum in my path. Sped up and ran through it.

Chicago, early 1990s...wrong turn around Comisky in new Black Cadillac. Stop signs became suggestions. One dunce rolled over hood, roof and trunk.
Didn't look back.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Kind of hard to forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On A&E there a documentary called L.A. Burning: The Riots 25 Years Later that I just watched and it was pretty interesting see the aftermath that continues on to this day.

I was living in San Francisco watching the riots live when it all happened and once again seeing the same thing going on today in Minneapolis.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> On A&E there a documentary called L.A. Burning: The Riots 25 Years Later that I just watched and it was pretty interesting see the aftermath that continues on to this day.
> 
> I was living in San Francisco watching the riots live when it all happened and once again seeing the same thing going on today in Minneapolis.


Almost 30 years later, nothing changed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266343981304238081


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Apparently in Denver you just run them over if they get in the way.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Apparently in Denver you just run them over if they get in the way.


Correct response.
Don't play in the street.
Play on the sidewalk.
Streets are for cars!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If you feel unsafe aim for the small ones, they won't slow the car down.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> If you feel unsafe aim for the small ones, they won't slow the car down.


I'm glad Regina Denny did not stop.
She didn't need to go back for seconds, though-but maybe she wanted to make sure Aunty Faww was totally off her car.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

We need more outrage so I have a chance at a flatscreen


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...roup-of-protesters-in-bakersfield-california/


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> We need more outrage so I have a chance at a flatscreen


You don't have to steal one, I have 37, I could just give you one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


Another Mess.

Hope the Rioters are Social Distancing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I was driving my 1979 Porsche 911sc in SFO when the Rodney King riots started in L. A.
> 
> Didn't have a clue, was listening to Nine Inch Nails, real loud.... turned a corner and saw a bunch of black folk blocking the street. Slammed on brakes, as they were mumbling hostile noises approaching my car, I put it in first and slammed the throttle.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to stop making wrong turns LOL I know men don't like to ask for directions but may I suggest Google Maps at least? &#128516;


B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Apparently in Denver you just run them over if they get in the way.


That idiot jumped on the hood of this person's car and what we saw in the video was him trying to get him off. A few months ago there was an incident downtown where 80 - 100 people lynched a car along with its driver and passenger. They were trying to rip the car door off the car. If this driver saw any video of that oh, he was in no way allowing that to happen to him. The kid that jumped on the hood was 22 years old and said he would do it again!. Jump on the hood of my car and see what happens. He's lucky he walked away with only scratches and bruises #Teamdriver#


Roadmasta said:


> If you feel unsafe aim for the small ones, they won't slow the car down.


 and won't make such a big mess on your car


tohunt4me said:


> Another Mess.
> 
> Hope the Rioters are Social Distancing.
> View attachment 468330


I think it's time for Billy Joel to do an update and re-release


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


Only the Police

To Evacuate !


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Why I carry extra magazines...



Fusion_LUser said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722765301859595


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting... I'm not in to conspiracies but why are the bricks there???




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10223749926279459


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

You asked for it-YOU GOT IT.









https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/n...riots-happening-now-are-just-boston-tea-party


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> You asked for it-YOU GOT IT.
> View attachment 468470
> 
> 
> https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/n...riots-happening-now-are-just-boston-tea-party


While rioting actually does work as a means of social change ( always has) ( Humans love violence and destruction) I love that CNN got hit right after making this comparison. Now if the rioters could just go hit Fox Fiction as well My day would be great. He'll burn them both down!

Perhaps we could get back to only slightly biased news.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> While rioting actually does work as a means of social change ( always has) ( Humans love violence and destruction) I love that CNN got hit right after making this comparison. Now if the rioters could just go hit Fox Fiction as well My day would be great. He'll burn them both down!
> 
> Perhaps we could get back to only slightly biased news.


Nobody cares about peace protest. You watch football for violence, you watch racing for accidents , and you watch protest for violence..
Ratings go up 10 fold in a violence.
If a flag football game is played on tv, what will be the ratings ? Mike Tyson is known for knock outs, not for jabbing. :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Interesting... I'm not in to conspiracies but why are the bricks there???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE WOMAN IS SAYING ITS A SET UP.

THE GUY IS SCREAMING THERE IS NO CONSTRUCTION WORK THERE.

THE BRICKS WERE PLACED THERE.

BY WHO ?

CNN?

SOROS SOCIETY ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Btw, Covid 19 is 100% eradicated and it does not exists anymore. 1000 people can stand next to each other and yell. :smiles: No more reason to spend money on vaccine research. The protesters have found the vaccine.:smiles:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THE WOMAN IS SAYING ITS A SET UP.
> 
> THE GUY IS SCREAMING THERE IS NO CONSTRUCTION WORK THERE.
> 
> ...


Fox Fiction! This is the angle they want!

Set UPS on colored people come from the right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Btw, Covid 19 is 100% eradicated. It does not exists anymore. 1000 people can stand next to each other and yell. :smiles: No more reason to spend money on vaccine research. The protesters have found the vaccine.:smiles:


YES.
SETTING THE CITY ON FIRE KILLS COVID -19.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> YES.
> SETTING THE CITY ON FIRE KILLS COVID -19.


Target stock was up 3ish % Friday &#128516;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Fox Fiction! This is the angle they want!
> 
> Set UPS on colored people come from the right.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Kind of hard to forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I was there!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

I lived on Broadway in downtown Oakland when Oscar Grant was shot by the BART cops. I had to walk through it every day to get home from work, and I had front row seats every night to watch the paramilitary arrest my people by the busload. Today, apparently nobody wants to drive there because the app shows 2.4x surge. Or it means everyone who lives there wants to get out before dark. They burned a Walgreens, looted Target, smashed up the Mercedes dealership and Starbucks last night. All the gentrification emblems were given special attention. De Lauer's probably remained open and selling blunts through it all. The young white techies who took over the area in recent years were probably shitting in their skinny pants when the stun grenades were popping and now want to move back to Iowa to be with mommy. 

On my way back out after lunch. Will let you know if I see anything interesting. Hoping to deliver some folks to the protests, but I tend to drive in East Oakland where the "essential" workers live and can't afford cars plus rent. I only troll West Oakland when I want to connect with a ride to SF. They are less likely to tip in West Oakland.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> I lived on Broadway in downtown Oakland when Oscar Grant was shot by the BART cops. I had to walk through it every day to get home from work, and I had front row seats every night to watch the paramilitary arrest my people by the busload. Today, apparently nobody wants to drive there because the app shows 2.4x surge. Or it means everyone who lives there wants to get out before dark. They burned a Walgreens, looted Target, smashed up the Mercedes dealership and Starbucks last night. All the gentrification emblems were given special attention. De Lauer's probably remained open and selling blunts through it all. The young white techies who took over the area in recent years were probably shitting in their skinny pants when the stun grenades were popping and now want to move back to Iowa to be with mommy.
> 
> On my way back out after lunch. Will let you know if I see anything interesting. Hoping to deliver some folks to the protests, but I tend to drive in East Oakland where the "essential" workers live and can't afford cars plus rent. I only troll West Oakland when I want to connect with a ride to SF. They are less likely to tip in West Oakland.


I noticed that surge last night x2.4 I was wondering why it was so high lol.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mbd said:


> Btw, Covid 19 is 100% eradicated and it does not exists anymore. 1000 people can stand next to each other and yell. :smiles: No more reason to spend money on vaccine research. The protesters have found the vaccine.:smiles:


Democrats went from "Lock it down" to "Burn in down" very quickly, that's for sure!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> On my way back out after lunch. Will let you know if I see anything interesting. Hoping to deliver some folks to the protests, but I tend to drive in East Oakland where the "essential" workers live and can't afford cars plus rent. I only troll West Oakland when I want to connect with a ride to SF. They are less likely to tip in West Oakland.


I use to live on 1st and E15th? I think, across from Lake Merritt. 77-78. Cop use to sit there giving tickets for those who crossed the white line from the third lane to made the left to 15th. Looking at google maps looks like its changed since then. But 15th is still a one way st.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mole said:


> Dude I was there!


Beating a man who is down on the ground is the act of coward. And bragging about it makes you one sick puppy.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> The young white techies who took over the area in recent years were probably shitting in their skinny pants when the stun grenades were popping and now want to move back to Iowa to be with mommy.


That would be the best thing that could possibly happen to the whole bay area.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I had to in downtown Pittsburgh. One walked right out in front me. Was a close one.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I Want to comment not on driving but in the death situation.
My opinion does not mean a thing. But my opinion the cops is at fault .
This george had some health problems . The issue is they may find the piece of shit cop who killed george was not at fault .
There is no sigh of strangulation . This cop could walk free ! george had this . https://pages.clevelandclinic.org/c...gion 1, 2, 3&utm_term=coronary artery disease Ok i am not a expert but i have been dealing with heart issues for about 25 years . 
Yes if you put your knee on my neck for 10 or even 5 minutes it will EASILY cut blood flow off .
It could make your already weak heart over work to try to pump that blood . It could EASILY kill you .
So it will be an interesting trial . I say put that cop in jail for life. 
Why use such force ? Why not sit him up ? 
Again my opinion means nothing.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...e-say-driver-frightened-armed-protesters.html
Professional protesters hitting Rodeo Drive...
Eat the rich signs popping up :smiles:
There are tech savvy looters... I am interested on those guys :thumbup: they can go through a Mansion in 3 minutes.
LA mayor had his mask upside down .
Police car burning - cops are putting old cars that have no value outside , they are burning those .:thumbdown:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://streamable.com/olb2wt


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


My city is peaceful, so far. We are aware, but we live together; black, white, brown, yellow - as neighbors. There are many mixed families here. The Chief of police has spoken out about the choke hold, for officers to turn in their badges if they are okay with it.

My city is known for running off Neo Nazi protestors, and Westboro Baptist Church clan. There is no room for hate here.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wait'll they try this cop and either find him not guilty or he pleas to a lesser charge......Round two !

What makes me laugh is the amount of white people I am seeing in the protest crowds. A bunch of snowflake little liberal suburbanites who have been brainwashed by public schools and the college professors. I think the crowds should turn on them and not the cops. LOL.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I use to live on 1st and E15th? I think, across from Lake Merritt. 77-78. Cop use to sit there giving tickets for those who crossed the white line from the third lane to made the left to 15th. Looking at google maps looks like its changed since then. But 15th is still a one way st.


A very popular Mexican food truck is parked there. That area next to the lake is now completely gentrified because it is within scooter distance to BART, and that plague is spreading eastward to push out the Vietnamese community. Still weird to see young white guys with meticulously unkempt facial hair and skinny pants walking around International and 5th/6th Ave, where the hookers used to walk. The hookers now walk E15th farther east, and International is being upgraded to whiter specs. It's always the hipsters that signal the beginning of neighborhood gentrification. The COVID recession will likely accelerate the shift now that the Vietnamese businesses were forced to close and will be bankrupt, and the hipsters will move on to start the cycle again in another ethnic neighborhood.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Wait'll they try this cop and either find him not guilty or he pleas to a lesser charge......Round two !
> 
> What makes me laugh is the amount of white people I am seeing in the protest crowds. A bunch of snowflake little liberal suburbanites who have been brainwashed by public schools and the college professors. I think the crowds should turn on them and not the cops. LOL.


I can see protests happening if they don't up the charge. Last I heard he was being charged with 3rd or 4th degree murder! I don't think there's much less for him to plead to.

Here some of the folks leading the protest were yelling in their megaphones for their white allies to go home. They said they were the ones being destructive.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

The riots hit here in Toledo Ohio last night.

I was driving, drove past a police vehicle on fire in the middle of the road.

Large areas were shut down with lots of police and fire units. Lots of damage downtown and west Toledo. They hit a target store here also...

It's getting ugly in a lot of places. The riots usually don't come to this smaller city...

I went home early last night after driving by the police car on fire...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I can see protests happening if they don't up the charge. Last I heard he was being charged with 3rd or 4th degree murder! I don't think there's much less for him to plead to.
> 
> Here some of the folks leading the protest were yelling in their megaphones for their white allies to go home. They said they were the ones being destructive.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> I lived on Broadway in downtown Oakland when Oscar Grant was shot by the BART cops. I had to walk through it every day to get home from work, and I had front row seats every night to watch the paramilitary arrest my people by the busload. Today, apparently nobody wants to drive there because the app shows 2.4x surge. Or it means everyone who lives there wants to get out before dark. They burned a Walgreens, looted Target, smashed up the Mercedes dealership and Starbucks last night. All the gentrification emblems were given special attention. De Lauer's probably remained open and selling blunts through it all. The young white techies who took over the area in recent years were probably shitting in their skinny pants when the stun grenades were popping and now want to move back to Iowa to be with mommy.
> 
> On my way back out after lunch. Will let you know if I see anything interesting. Hoping to deliver some folks to the protests, but I tend to drive in East Oakland where the "essential" workers live and can't afford cars plus rent. I only troll West Oakland when I want to connect with a ride to SF. They are less likely to tip in West Oakland.


Yesterday was a little slower biz, but still did well enough. In SF, I had a pickup (talkative old gay white guy who just moved here from Seattle to escape the anarchists who kept trashing his neighborhood) in SoMa, but he got panicky when we were detoured at the 101 entrance ramp blocked by 150 cops in riot gear. I told him to relax, this is SF and it's been a few hours or protesting already so the marchers will soon need to take a break to get another latte. We skirted the group of 50 angry white kids and safely reached his destination. Onlookers outnumbered the protesters. Then I returned to Oakland and quickly got two rides in downtown, taking peeps where they needed to go before dark. Picked up one white girl two blocks from City Hall and dropped her at her parents' house in Berzerkely, and dropped another white girl who apparently needed to run an errand a block from City Hall before it got crazy. Plywood sales were hot, and dozens of contractors were busy boarding up windows. I even saw a garbage can wrapped in plywood. Or maybe it was an East Bay Express dispenser. Protesters were still congregated on the lawn in front of City Hall. Shit doesn't go down until after dark when the Koch brothers' hooded lackeys start breaking windows to turn public opinion away from the real story. The media are always compliant, making every shooting in the city somehow connected to the protests only to briefly mention deep in the 10 paragraph that there is no known association with the protests that were taking place in another part of town.



teh744 said:


> I had to in downtown Pittsburgh. One walked right out in front me. Was a close one.


Are you sure that was a protester? Seems a lot of people think every street is now a sidewalk. COVID won't kill them, but they might get run over for being stupid. Yesterday I had to stop for a guy walking his dog on a 15' leash in the middle of the street as if it was a park. Oh, that's the wrong analogy because white people don't leash their dogs in parks. I had a pax in the car, so I bit my tongue and the dog is still alive.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> View attachment 468818
> View attachment 468818


Staged... a white girl is using her shirtless white boyfriends skateboard who is filming her to hit a car that is already destroyed.

Tell us again how this is all about racism!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I was in the middle of delivering in Philadelphia last night when I was listening to our local news talk station about the riots going down. I went unavailable immediately and went across the river to New Jersey to complete my delivery day. The last thing I need is to get a delivery that sends me down that way then the news media making an example of me when I run over some black people who are blocking my path on the road and hitting my car. Because if my car gets surrounded and starts getting hit and rocking back and forth, you bet your ass some of those people would be run over as I would be a fool to stick around.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Wait'll they try this cop and either find him not guilty or he pleas to a lesser charge......Round two !
> 
> What makes me laugh is the amount of white people I am seeing in the protest crowds. A bunch of snowflake little liberal suburbanites who have been brainwashed by public schools and the college professors. I think the crowds should turn on them and not the cops. LOL.












White liberals truly are a plague and they ruin so much. It is the white liberal that thinks minorities can't function on their own unless they tell the minorities how to live. The white liberal is *always* the first to judge one on the color of their skin and/or the bathroom they want to use and then treat them accordingly.

It's pretty clear now that the black community has realized just how bad it was using what they thought was "useful idiots" to protest with them. The black community will take forever to rebuild after from the destruction caused by Antifail and all the other stupid liberal white anarchy groups.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 468845
> 
> 
> White liberals truly are a plague and they ruin so much. It is the white liberal that thinks minorities can't function on their own unless they tell the minorities how to live. The white liberal is *always* the first to judge one on the color of their skin and/or the bathroom they want to use and then treat them accordingly.
> ...


Dumbest shit ever. "People of color" are the ones i see doing the looting for fun. 
Show some videos of all these white folk you mention. 
Wasn't white folk that attacked the fedex truck and was ran over. 
But blaming it on white folk is what "people of color" refer to when they can't admit they're wrong.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Iann said:


> Dumbest shit ever. "People of color" are the ones i see doing the looting for fun.
> Show some videos of all these white folk you mention.
> Wasn't white folk that attacked the fedex truck and was ran over.
> But blaming it on white folk is what "people of color" refer to when they can't admit they're wrong.


Bullshit and AntiFail is now rightly being treated as domestic terrorist and anyone who has spent 10 seconds look at who Antifa is its certainly not a bunch of thugs in the hood.

And I never blamed it on "white folk" I put the blame squarely on white liberals.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Bullshit and AntiFail is now rightly being treated as domestic terrorist and anyone who has spent 10 seconds look at who Antifa is its certainly not a bunch of thugs in the hood.
> 
> And I never blamed it on "white folk" I put the blame squarely on white liberals.


Now I do agree with that Antifa is a problem.

My argument is live on tv watching the riots, people burning and throwing stuff at law enforcement was a majority of "people of color"

Please show me videos where I'm wrong.

I haven't seen videos of white liberals attacking people in their cars either.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Almost 30 years later, nothing changed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266343981304238081


I would love to see media play these types of videos over and over and over MAYBE it would reach deep into a few of these thieves hearts AND also to show mainstream white (all) America to not judge to the entire black community by just the looters and trouble makers ...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


Stay away when there's a riot goin on!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm ready for protesters.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> A very popular Mexican food truck is parked there. That area next to the lake is now completely gentrified because it is within scooter distance to BART, and that plague is spreading eastward to push out the Vietnamese community. Still weird to see young white guys with meticulously unkempt facial hair and skinny pants walking around International and 5th/6th Ave, where the hookers used to walk. The hookers now walk E15th farther east, and International is being upgraded to whiter specs. It's always the hipsters that signal the beginning of neighborhood gentrification. The COVID recession will likely accelerate the shift now that the Vietnamese businesses were forced to close and will be bankrupt, and the hipsters will move on to start the cycle again in another ethnic neighborhood.


Vietnamese will be okay. Older people work so the kids get good education . They do not major in fake degrees.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> THE WOMAN IS SAYING ITS A SET UP.
> 
> THE GUY IS SCREAMING THERE IS NO CONSTRUCTION WORK THERE.
> 
> THE BRICKS WERE PLACED THERE.





Amos69 said:


> Fox Fiction! This is the angle they want!
> 
> Set UPS on colored people come from the right.


The brick stories are really flying now... claiming that pallets of bricks have shown up in every major city that has rioted. Some blaming Antifa is setting up backs to take the fall. Trump declares the group terrorists. Someone sure seems to be leveraging the "Never let a good crisis go to waste" slogan. Will this possibility be investigated. If not, it's a clue as to who's behind it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266622746571800576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266636912002912256


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


This FedEx driver drove "through" the thugs who were looting packages off the trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> LA mayor had his mask upside down .


Isn't that a sign of distress?
Kind of like flying a US flag upside down?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Isn't that a sign of distress?
> Kind of like flying a US flag upside down?


Sign of panic , he had puddle of liquid underneath his socks &#128516; liquid passage had marks from his upper pants zipper area going down south :thumbup:

Somebody called him to fix his mask.

I can fix these riots in 5 minutes and 2 seconds .
Only people who will get away with riots will be the black folks. All other races will be thrown in jail with a criminal record . Good luck next time you are applying for a job.
All the Karen's with dogs will be detained and thrown in jail. :smiles:
Hipster fraud who is stealing will be next , then the young Latino who is rioting with his low rider pickup .....
National guard protection for the protesters.
They can do any non violent protests, but no excuses after that.

These riots could help the Uber driver who is sitting home. Congress might feel little extra pressure to put little extra on certain parts of the stimulus bill. It will take couple of weeks to fix the burned down places . Maybe that was the plan from the start , chaos to the election. All these city mayor's knew in advance that riots will happen .


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea if they are attacking people I'm going to run them over too. Please don't ever run over any actual peaceful protesters.


Run them over if they are impeding you from getting out of harm's way whether peaceful or not, the stupid cop got arrested and will go to jail in time case closed, no because of that left wing group Antifa attacking society because they are evil opportunists, the Feds are now starting to go after them and they should.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

There’s a lot of nonsense coming from Democrats. The protests aren’t being fueled by some foreign entity or some right wing group. They saying blacks are being manipulated by white folks into burning their own neighborhoods? When did democracy got so out of touch with reality!?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> There's a lot of nonsense coming from Democrats. The protests aren't being fueled by some foreign entity or some right wing group. They saying blacks are being manipulated by white folks into burning their own neighborhoods? When did democracy got so out of touch with reality!?


Truth is always the first casualty of war.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Why are people afraid to criticize their own race, their party or family members 😄
If it is a dog call it a dog and if it is a cat, call it a cat. You will have bad people in every race, party and family 😄


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> I'll refer you to https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-treats-carjacker-like-a-speed-bump.400040/


Annnnnd it's Brazil &#128514;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Must have been 8,000 protestors on Interstate 35 bridge ...CLOSED INTERSTATE and a Semi comes flying in .... looks like he probably hit a few protestors ..


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

dauction said:


> Must have been 8,000 protestors on Interstate 35 bridge ...CLOSED INTERSTATE and a Semi comes flying in .... looks like he probably hit a few protestors ..


So that's what it was. Thought they were trying to Jack that truck. The army should def consider using lethal force to calm the riots down. Every building that burns is likely being added to the taxpayers tab.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Just canceled 3 consecutive pax because I could not get through any part of Oakland between Grand and Jack London Square due to police barricades and protesters. Shut off the app and now waiting on the phone for a human at support to ensure I am not penalized for the cancelations. Earlier today I was in several places that were destroyed last night. Bay Street Mall in Emeryville was looted, Target, Nordstrom Rack, Home Depot and the grocery store at another strip mall were wasted and looted. Downtown Oakland was spray painted and burned, every downtown bank was wasted, and today they are moving on to anything that wasn't attacked last night. 

I really do hope this drives out a lot of people so rents can come back down to Earth. MAGA, Baby!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They imposed a curfew here no one was allowed to be out after 8 p.m. until 5 a.m. this morning. Lyft completely disabled the app. Uber was functioning. However, no surge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You don't have to steal one, I have 37, I could just give you one.


I'll take one if he doesn't need it. One of my is acting berzerk. &#128512;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They imposed a curfew here no one was allowed to be out after 8 p.m. until 5 a.m. this morning. Lyft completely disabled the app. Uber was functioning. However, no surge.


Did you drive during the curfew?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amazon is looted now 😄 all these people ordered through AMZN, and they are looting their own orders. :smiles: Once they go home and open the pkg they will realize “ damn , I just stole my own stuff”. AMZN AI is the best 👍
AMZN knew who will steal which pkg.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Protester dragged by FedEx truck in Los Angeles:
> WARNING: Graphic video with strong language.


Do you step in front of semit trucks?

It's an automatic Darwin Award.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Did you drive during the curfew?


I did but was only out about 4 hours. Ran XL Select only.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Do you step in front of semit trucks?
> 
> It's an automatic Darwin Award.


That's what happens when you're not good boy and stay out late. Well deserved if you ask me.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> That's what happens when you're not good boy and stay out late. Well deserved if you ask me.


The driver was afraid of dying.
Me or them? You guess.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Iann said:


> Now I do agree with that Antifa is a problem.
> 
> My argument is live on tv watching the riots, people burning and throwing stuff at law enforcement was a majority of "people of color"
> 
> ...


For the first time in a long time I've watched some TV like Fox, CNN and MSNBC (all I have access to on Sling) and what caught my attention was all the white liberals causing mayhem on TV. Now I have not seen them attacking people in their cars but they are for certain antagonizing everyone in to violence.

At 8PM Saturday on CNN I was watching a bunch of mostly white people in LA being surrounded by the police an there was this fat white guy in a red shirt, driving a silver Infiniti yelling with a bullhorn and giving people orders. The CNN reporter then said he's yelling for everyone to go home but the police surrounded them all (about 40) and they were all put under arrest including the fat white guy with the bullhorn.

Tell me this BS is not orgainized!

Oh and a feel good video for today....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267225170143412224
Watching that stupid white kid get his ass beat was great to see.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

some guy in a TSLA came in started looting ... high end place. He good.:thumbup:


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> For the first time in a long time I've watched some TV like Fox, CNN and MSNBC (all I have access to on Sling) and what caught my attention was all the white liberals causing mayhem on TV. Now I have not seen them attacking people in their cars but they are for certain antagonizing everyone in to violence.
> 
> At 8PM Saturday on CNN I was watching a bunch of mostly white people in LA being surrounded by the police an there was this fat white guy in a red shirt, driving a silver Infiniti yelling with a bullhorn and giving people orders. The CNN reporter then said he's yelling for everyone to go home but the police surrounded them all (about 40) and they were all put under arrest including the fat white guy with the bullhorn.
> 
> ...


That's not cool bro. You see what's happening here right? This man thought it was ok to bully a kid that went there to help him and his people. That's shady as ****. Democrats are high on drugs telling people publicly it's Russia and whites instigating violence in a 95% black protest, now riot. They're passing the wrong message for the last 3 days. Time to chill and let the court handle those cops. Look what's happening in Philadelphia! That doesn't look good on them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JR Smith , Cavs player, whopping arse 







Fusion_LUser said:


> For the first time in a long time I've watched some TV like Fox, CNN and MSNBC (all I have access to on Sling) and what caught my attention was all the white liberals causing mayhem on TV. Now I have not seen them attacking people in their cars but they are for certain antagonizing everyone in to violence.
> 
> At 8PM Saturday on CNN I was watching a bunch of mostly white people in LA being surrounded by the police an there was this fat white guy in a red shirt, driving a silver Infiniti yelling with a bullhorn and giving people orders. The CNN reporter then said he's yelling for everyone to go home but the police surrounded them all (about 40) and they were all put under arrest including the fat white guy with the bullhorn.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I did not see your post , so reposted :smiles:


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Want to comment not on driving but in the death situation.
> My opinion does not mean a thing. But my opinion the cops is at fault .
> This george had some health problems . The issue is they may find the piece of shit cop who killed george was not at fault .
> There is no sigh of strangulation . This cop could walk free ! george had this . https://pages.clevelandclinic.org/coronary-artery-disease-index-2.html?utm_source=google_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Heart - Coronary Artery Disease - General - Region 1, 2, 3&utm_term=coronary artery disease Ok i am not a expert but i have been dealing with heart issues for about 25 years .
> ...














Fusion_LUser said:


> Bullshit and AntiFail is now rightly being treated as domestic terrorist and anyone who has spent 10 seconds look at who Antifa is its certainly not a bunch of thugs in the hood.
> 
> And I never blamed it on "white folk" I put the blame squarely on white liberals.


Nor are the right wing boogaloo boys. Lots of violence is started by the cops


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> View attachment 469044
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are the right wing boogaloo boys. Lots of violence is started by the cops


Typical . Yes this will be there defense . 
If the cops did not do that to the guy its possible he could of lived 5 or 10 more years .
It really depends on the stage of his disease and how he was taking care of him self and what foods he eats .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in Chicago and live near a Target and other shops. 

I heard multiple sirens and saw squad cars speeding in that direction. Multiple times today. 😒


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Typical . Yes this will be there defense .
> If the cops did not do that to the guy its possible he could of lived 5 or 10 more years .
> It really depends on the stage of his disease and how he was taking care of him self and what foods he eats .


He was passing crappy counterfit money to buy booze when arrested.

His health wasnt at its peak.

No Excuse to be strangled with a knee to the throat.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> I've lived through the original Watts riots and had 50 caliber machine gun in my face by the National Guard because we were dumb enough to go see the riots in my 1948 Yellow Dodge convertible with flowers painted on the sides wearing surfer shirts (big strips). Now we just call it the "great fire of '65"
> I was in the Crenshaw area (known as the jungle) when the Rodney King riot started and had to be back early in the morning to inspect the damage to the Utilities while the building still burning. K-town had some damage but not like other parts. That was creepy.
> What's happening today is docile compared to other riots. Looting is nothing new and we'll see it again when people get outraged.
> Lets just hope for justice for the Floyd family.


Do they want justice or do they want vengeance?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> Do they want justice or do they want vengeance?


Such an angry youth, so sad to see the hatred in their eyes. They're supposed to be the future of this nation... fail. Hope they at least cover my social security when I retire.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

mbd said:


> some guy in a TSLA came in started looting ... high end place. He good.:thumbup:





Fusion_LUser said:


> For the first time in a long time I've watched some TV like Fox, CNN and MSNBC (all I have access to on Sling) and what caught my attention was all the white liberals causing mayhem on TV. Now I have not seen them attacking people in their cars but they are for certain antagonizing everyone in to violence.
> 
> At 8PM Saturday on CNN I was watching a bunch of mostly white people in LA being surrounded by the police an there was this fat white guy in a red shirt, driving a silver Infiniti yelling with a bullhorn and giving people orders. The CNN reporter then said he's yelling for everyone to go home but the police surrounded them all (about 40) and they were all put under arrest including the fat white guy with the bullhorn.
> 
> ...


Another racist US black and people on here don't even mention it, whether he got his window broken or not the fact he mentions white boy tells me he's another US black racist garbage and there are many, if it were the other way around and a white said I kicked that little black guys ass there would be outrage, the brain washed US white population afraid of their own shadows.


----------



## Illidan (Mar 9, 2016)

The best thing to do is chant with them to show support so they let you pass.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Illidan said:


> The best thing to do is chant with them to show support so they let you pass.


There aint no one on this planet that will stop me from passing.


----------



## Illidan (Mar 9, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> There aint no one on this planet that will stop me from passing.


Just make sure you get through all the way and not stuck on someone cause they will pull you out if you fail like that one truck driver.





and then beat you up





or a cop doesnt see you and arrest you


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/sandiego/comments/gu72g5


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Typical . Yes this will be there defense .
> If the cops did not do that to the guy its possible he could of lived 5 or 10 more years .
> It really depends on the stage of his disease and how he was taking care of him self and what foods he eats .


Yes. They try to lower the value of the life by saying that the quality was poor and the duration short, so what's the big loss, right? It's the same argument they use for abortion. And, in both cases we can't ask the victim if they valued their life.
However long he had to live; five decades, five years, five days ... that man's expiration date was not that cops decision to make. And, how could his fellow officers stand and watch that? WTF?
"I can't breathe."
"Officer, I can't breathe."

That was just cold blooded murder.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> We need more outrage so I have a chance at a flatscreen


Will you be thinking of the man who was a victim of racially motivated murder in the hand of a Rogue Police White Supremacist when you're steeling your Flat Screen?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Black Car said:


> Will you be thinking of the man who was a victim of racially motivated murder in the hand of a Rogue Police White Supremacist when you're steeling your Flat Screen?


Or, or ....
the security guard that was gunned down last night at a federal building in Oakland?

It's _gotta_ be one or the other ... you'd think.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Another racist US black and people on here don't even mention it, whether he got his window broken or not the fact he mentions white boy tells me he's another US black racist garbage and there are many, if it were the other way around and a white said I kicked that little black guys ass there would be outrage, the brain washed US white population afraid of their own shadows.


Bullhorn guy wasn't white. Abc7 (I think) gave him the microphone a bit later (not realizing he was bullhorn guy from earlier telling the Protestors to all sit down to be arrested) and he spewed his anti-white anti-cop race hate for as long as they let him.



Illidan said:


> Just make sure you get through all the way and not stuck on someone cause they will pull you out if you fail like that one truck driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seemed like genius truck driver didn't think to lock his doors before charging ahead.


----------



## Illidan (Mar 9, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> Bullhorn guy wasn't white. Abc7 (I think) gave him the microphone a bit later (not realizing he was bullhorn guy from earlier telling the Protestors to all sit down to be arrested) and he spewed his anti-white anti-cop race hate for as long as they let him.
> 
> 
> It seemed like genius truck driver didn't think to lock his doors before charging ahead.


From my understanding they broke the windows in.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Illidan said:


> From my understanding they broke the windows in.


It was after curfew anyway so arrest their asses. All they'll get is a ticket to appear and then let off in a few months time. But Bullhorn Guy, he was the classic guy who orchestrates everything then goes home to bed while the suckers sleep in cells.


----------



## Illidan (Mar 9, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> It was after curfew anyway so arrest their asses. All they'll get is a ticket to appear and then let off in a few months time. But Bullhorn Guy, he was the classic guy who orchestrates everything then goes home to bed while the suckers sleep in cells.


I was referring to how they got the driver out despite locked doors. Pretty much zombie swam you. Luckily some people stopped the beating


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267233819469504513


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> This FedEx driver drove "through" the thugs who were looting packages off the trailer. :biggrin:


NOT FUNNY...Murder charge for the Driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> A very popular Mexican food truck is parked there. That area next to the lake is now completely gentrified because it is within scooter distance to BART, and that plague is spreading eastward to push out the Vietnamese community. Still weird to see young white guys with meticulously unkempt facial hair and skinny pants walking around International and 5th/6th Ave, where the hookers used to walk. The hookers now walk E15th farther east, and International is being upgraded to whiter specs. It's always the hipsters that signal the beginning of neighborhood gentrification. The COVID recession will likely accelerate the shift now that the Vietnamese businesses were forced to close and will be bankrupt, and the hipsters will move on to start the cycle again in another ethnic neighborhood.


Burned REAL ESTATE is CHEAPER TO BUY.

RIOTS ARE A DEVELOPERS DREAM !












Tony73 said:


> Such an angry youth, so sad to see the hatred in their eyes. They're supposed to be the future of this nation... fail. Hope they at least cover my social security when I retire.


Give them a Good War to be " Shipped Off To".

That will get it out of Their Systems.

Then they will only want Peace.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Black Car said:


> Will you be thinking of the man who was a victim of racially motivated murder in the hand of a Rogue Police White Supremacist when you're steeling your Flat Screen?


George who?

This has went from #ICantBreathe to #morefreestuff.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> He was passing crappy counterfit money to buy booze when arrested.
> 
> His health wasnt at its peak.
> 
> No Excuse to be strangled with a knee to the throat.


That cop needs to be put in the general population in the worst prison in US, that guy and the look on his face makes me sick when he had his knee on the guys throat, he caused the start of this and then Antifa who needs to be destroyed is now trying to capitalize on the virus and this to disrupt, destroy and put fear in us all, Feds destroy them lethal force all day long.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> That cop needs to be put in the general population in the worst prison in US, that guy and the look on his face makes me sick when he had his knee on the guys throat, he caused the start of this and then Antifa who needs to be destroyed is now trying to capitalize on the virus and this to disrupt, destroy and put fear in us all, Feds destroy them lethal force all day long.


Communists
Working for the Fall of America.

And Now
SOCIALISTS RUN FOR PRESIDENT !


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> This FedEx driver drove "through" the thugs who were looting packages off the trailer. :biggrin:


Lol, that was funny as shit. A true American hero.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

That's me I did


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> George who?
> 
> This has went from #ICantBreathe to #morefreestuff.


George Orwell.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Just a few weeks ago so many wanted to see those protesting government oppression in Huntington Beach harmed or infected with the Chinese Virus. There were several threads here at UP with the usual liberal trash hoping for harm against these people and now they are totally silent on the violent protests and destruction taking place.

Huntington Beach said no to the liberal white AntiFail protests and the police rightfully shut their stupid ass attempt to destroy downtown Huntington Beach!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267183651323707392
The police arrive and shut down the protests!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267196059760996353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267203333871202304









And just like the all of a sudden the media no longer cares about keeping people inside to cower from the boogeyvirus.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

DollarFree said:


> Do they want justice or do they want vengeance?


Justice for most and vengeance for some. You need that explained?



tohunt4me said:


> George Orwell.


I think I missed the point!



LetsBeSmart said:


> Another racist US black and people on here don't even mention it, whether he got his window broken or not the fact he mentions white boy tells me he's another US black racist garbage and there are many, if it were the other way around and a white said I kicked that little black guys ass there would be outrage, the brain washed US white population afraid of their own shadows.


I feel your pain.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

This homeless man had next to nothing and white liberal "protesters" destroyed it all.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c2qnwrog0gpjpxi/Homeless.mp4?dl=0
So much for the homeless and homeless rights. Typical liberal white hypocrisy.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> This homeless man had next to nothing and white liberal "protesters" destroyed it all.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c2qnwrog0gpjpxi/Homeless.mp4?dl=0
> So much for the homeless and homeless rights. Typical liberal white hypocrisy.


The far left and far right are a problem but the far left absolutely terrible, right now they are trying to hurt Trump and the US, I think they are messing with the wrong president, he won't take it and will go after them.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

“Far left” socialist weighing in here.

Riots are deplorable. I understand that decentralized political violence is sometimes necessary for achieving certain ends, and protesting can be extraordinarily effective at getting a message across (even an anarchist message).

But destroying stuff, especially stuff that has little or nothing to do with the social ills that people protesting are concerned about, is counterproductive and does nothing. Anger is useful. Rage is useless.

Rioters are ruining any valid goals that protesters might have.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> "Far left" socialist weighing in here.
> 
> Riots are deplorable. I understand that decentralized political violence is sometimes necessary for achieving certain ends, and protesting can be extraordinarily effective at getting a message across (even an anarchist message).
> 
> ...


Being a centrist I get what you are saying, the hammer will come down, and you aint gonna like this but it will help Trump, right now there is a lot of fear just like every time this happens and I believe Trump will deal with it strongly and people will like it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Being a centrist I get what you are saying, the hammer will come down, and you aint gonna like this but it will help Trump, right now there is a lot of fear just like every time this happens and I believe Trump will deal with it strongly and people will like it.


Who really knows who this will help or harm. I know from seeing how DC (the city itself, not the political abstraction) was destroyed and rebuilt decades after rioting, that many terrible things and many surprising things come from the ashes of riots.

As far as Trump goes, it's not even yet clear from polling data or short-term effects whether the pandemic has harmed his administration. You would think we would know after a few months but we really can't tell. A lot of the effects of these crises will likely only be apparent in retrospect.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Who really knows who this will help or harm. I know from seeing how DC (the city itself, not the political abstraction) was destroyed and rebuilt decades after rioting, that many terrible things and many surprising things come from the ashes of riots.
> 
> As far as Trump goes, it's not even yet clear from polling data or short-term effects whether the pandemic has harmed his administration. You would think we would know after a few months but we really can't tell. A lot of the effects of these crises will likely only be apparent in retrospect.


I think you are right, a lot of people are afraid to tell you they voted for Trump, not good, polls become useless. In my 62 years I would never believe this could happen, the hate is crazy, I think a lot has to do with Antifa and the many dummies we have here and around the world, the world, life in a Capitalistic open society is very complicated. For me the fact that this stupid cop lost his job, going to jail, his wife and everything else should be enough, it makes me sick what he did and the other cops should have jumped in, this is fact even without the many who are calling for more vid on what he did to get on the ground and abused and murdered. I have stated that I will not vote Republican again but after this I don't know.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I think you are right, a lot of people are afraid to tell you they voted for Trump, not good, polls become useless. In my 62 years I would never believe this could happen, the hate is crazy, I think a lot has to do with Antifa and the many dummies we have here and around the world, the world, life in a Capitalistic open society is very complicated. For me the fact that this stupid cop lost his job, going to jail, his wife and everything else should be enough, it makes me sick what he did and the other cops should have jumped in, this is fact even without the many who are calling for more vid on what he did to get on the ground and abused and murdered. I have stated that I will not vote Republican again but after this I don't know.


You truly believe that a group united against fascism coordinated nationalized protests in over 30 cities? And within 5 days? Can you imagine the logistics that would take? The resources? During the Rodney King Uprising in 1992 you had similar protests and some did loot. It was also widespread. Antifa didn't exist back then so how do you explain that?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Philadelphia



http://imgur.com/P4rQ9dl


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> You truly believe that a group united against fascism coordinated nationalized protests in over 30 cities? And within 5 days? Can you imagine the logistics that would take? The resources? During the Rodney King Uprising in 1992 you had similar protests and some did loot. It was also widespread. Antifa didn't exist back then so how do you explain that?


Come on are you serious, it's just a name sir, and yes they existed. Even if they are the first what does that mean, nothing to me and most people in USA, we a have president and many governors that say enough, and maybe first time since the Kent situation in the 60's this will get ugly and what I mean is the real attack from the government, not play time, justice.

And with out a doubt I am a independent voter who has voted Democrat which means nothing to a left wing follower, I get it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You truly believe that a group united against fascism coordinated nationalized protests in over 30 cities? And within 5 days? Can you imagine the logistics that would take? The resources? During the Rodney King Uprising in 1992 you had similar protests and some did loot. It was also widespread. Antifa didn't exist back then so how do you explain that?


Antifa did exist back then, it just had a different name.
America has always had enemies.

Did you hear the shopkeeper in NYC report that within six hours of that man being murdered, there were neat stacks of bricks on every other street corner for ten blocks.
Six hours.
_Somebody_ went to the store and bought a truck load of bricks, and dropped a hundred or so off ... who? why?

Start some shit here, get the cops good and occupied ... then send car loads of thugs to the Nike store to fill their trunks. Cops arrive, retreat ... start some shit over there, then load up the boys and go to ...
_Somebody_ is a General. _Somebody_ is controlling and directing.

This is not just an angry mob. This is an army.

And, the pablum-puking Hollywood liberals are sure quiet.
When they see their Ferrari burning they'll build a wall around their estate and hire security _with guns_.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Or, or ....
> the security guard that was gunned down last night at a federal building in Oakland?
> 
> It's _gotta_ be one or the other ... you'd think.


Nobody knows, or cares about his name. His black life does not matter.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Antifa did exist back then, it just had a different name.
> America has always had enemies.
> 
> Did you hear the shopkeeper in NYC report that within six hours of that man being murdered, there were neat stacks of bricks on every other street corner for ten blocks.
> ...


10-4.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I'm in Chicago and live near a Target and other shops.
> 
> I heard multiple sirens and saw squad cars speeding in that direction. Multiple times today. &#128530;


Prickzer thinks this shit is beautiful.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...enue-gov-pritzker-cheered-peaceful-beautiful/


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Nobody knows, or cares about his name. His black life does not matter.
> View attachment 469388


BS I am upset about this, he matters and that cop is and will pay for the rest of his life one way or another, but not enough I guess for the far left nut cases. Do we even know what was going on around this situation, what would cause them to put him to the ground, honestly not that it would matter hugely except for maybe stress with the cops, can you imagine, no of course not. I have had minor scrapes as a young man spending most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and would always the 2 or 3 times dealing with them just relax and shut up, I am alive and well at 62 and still a little crazy.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> BS I am upset about this, he matters and that cop is and will pay for the rest of his life one way or another, but not enough I guess for the far left nut cases. Do we even know what was going on around this situation, what would cause them to put him to the ground, honestly not that it would matter hugely except for maybe stress with the cops, can you imagine, no of course not. I have had minor scrapes as a young man spending most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and would always the 2 or 3 times dealing with them just relax and shut up, I am alive and well at 62 and still a little crazy.


His name was Patrick Underwood.

https://richmondstandard.com/commun...th-of-federal-officer-dave-patrick-underwood/


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Prickzer thinks this shit is beautiful.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...enue-gov-pritzker-cheered-peaceful-beautiful/


As much as I can't stand the Mayor Quimby lookalike, he claimed the peaceful protests were beautiful. Not sure if he's commented on the looting.

Either way, this shit sucks and does nothing but water down the overall message. I have to make a Target run after work too lol.

At least the mayor condemned this bullshit.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nitedriver said:


> Philadelphia
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/P4rQ9dl


All for George.

George wanted them to have stolen clothes and stolen tvs.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> As much as I can't stand the Mayor Quimby lookalike, he claimed the peaceful protests were beautiful. Not sure if he's commented on the looting.
> 
> Either way, this shit sucks and does nothing but water down the overall message. I have to make a Target run after work too lol.
> 
> At least the mayor condemned this bullshit.


For a moment I thought she was grabbing the pipe.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Almost 30 years later, nothing changed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266343981304238081


It will never change as long as racism is institutionalized in America. Racism will have to be de-institutionalized to see changes.



Mkang14 said:


> All for George.
> 
> George wanted them to have stolen clothes and stolen tvs.
> [/QUOT
> All I mostly see in the Video are White People who don't really care about Geoge but are rather out their to punish White businesses who are doing better than them.





Mkang14 said:


> All for George.
> 
> George wanted them to have stolen clothes and stolen tvs.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Black Car said:


> All I mostly see in the Video are White People who don't really care about Geoge but are rather out their to punish White businesses who are doing better than them.


White, black, yellow, green don't care. These lowlifes are destroying our homes. They are taking out of greed. They are taking it out on the innocent. Its disgusting


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He will say Anything 


Black Car said:


>


 FOR a HAMBURGER !

LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> NOT FUNNY...Murder charge for the Driver


Bull.

He remembered Lionel Denny in the Rodney King riots.

Pulled from his truck hit with bricks in the head, while protesters danced around him.

He didn't hurt anyone.
He wanted to live.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Just a few weeks ago so many wanted to see those protesting government oppression in Huntington Beach harmed or infected with the Chinese Virus. There were several threads here at UP with the usual liberal trash hoping for harm against these people and now they are totally silent on the violent protests and destruction taking place.
> 
> Huntington Beach said no to the liberal white AntiFail protests and the police rightfully shut their stupid ass attempt to destroy downtown Huntington Beach!
> 
> ...


In 2 weeks a lot of those people are going to be sick.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I think you are right, a lot of people are afraid to tell you they voted for Trump, not good, polls become useless. In my 62 years I would never believe this could happen, the hate is crazy, I think a lot has to do with Antifa and the many dummies we have here and around the world, the world, life in a Capitalistic open society is very complicated. For me the fact that this stupid cop lost his job, going to jail, his wife and everything else should be enough, it makes me sick what he did and the other cops should have jumped in, this is fact even without the many who are calling for more vid on what he did to get on the ground and abused and murdered. I have stated that I will not vote Republican again but after this I don't know.


That video is a hint of what is going on a regular basis in the hands of White Supremacist individual who have infiltrated Policing all across the US to wreck havoc on the Black Community. Several similar incidents happens regularly behind closed door and with no video evidence, no protest and no burning followed. Welcome to the The Peak of Racism unduplicatable Nowhere in The World



tohunt4me said:


> He will say Anything
> 
> FOR a HAMBURGER !
> 
> LOOK AT HIM.


You a are lying, you know he's sexy and you want some of that HAMBURGER. I'm straight but I still think he's sexy



LetsBeSmart said:


> I think you are right, a lot of people are afraid to tell you they voted for Trump, not good, polls become useless. In my 62 years I would never believe this could happen, the hate is crazy, I think a lot has to do with Antifa and the many dummies we have here and around the world, the world, life in a Capitalistic open society is very complicated. For me the fact that this stupid cop lost his job, going to jail, his wife and everything else should be enough, it makes me sick what he did and the other cops should have jumped in, this is fact even without the many who are calling for more vid on what he did to get on the ground and abused and murdered. I have stated that I will not vote Republican again but after this I don't know.


Have you noticed how trump is now patronizing The Black Community? Hahaha, Election is approaching. You don't chose when you want to love or hate. It comes from the heart when it's genuine



Nitedriver said:


> Philadelphia
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/P4rQ9dl





LetsBeSmart said:


> BS I am upset about this, he matters and that cop is and will pay for the rest of his life one way or another, but not enough I guess for the far left nut cases. Do we even know what was going on around this situation, what would cause them to put him to the ground, honestly not that it would matter hugely except for maybe stress with the cops, can you imagine, no of course not. I have had minor scrapes as a young man spending most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and would always the 2 or 3 times dealing with them just relax and shut up, I am alive and well at 62 and still a little crazy.


STRESS? Yea right. You all keep engaging in cover up words like you don't know that Blacks are policed differently in America. Have you ever seen a White Man murdered by a Police Officer in America? And if so mow many times compared to the number of Blacks. From 12 years old children to women to grand fathers.



Mkang14 said:


> All for George.
> 
> George wanted them to have stolen clothes and stolen tvs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I'm in Chicago and live near a Target and other shops.
> 
> I heard multiple sirens and saw squad cars speeding in that direction. Multiple times today. &#128530;


Well, sure .. the cops want their share.
It IS Chicago ....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ANTIFA is going down.
NSA has sig intel on them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267515702652678144


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> In 2 weeks a lot of those people are going to be sick.


IF there is a God, yea.



Black Car said:


> Racism will have to be de-institutionalized to see changes.


What does that mean?
How do we do it?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Well, sure .. the cops want their share.
> It IS Chicago ....


Usually I would laugh at this but I have a few female friends in the force.

One of them had to jump out of her cruiser because the _peaceful protesters_ tipped it over. Damn bullshit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Usually I would laugh at this but I have a few female friends in the force.
> 
> One of them had to jump out of her cruiser because the _peaceful protesters_ tipped it over. Damn bullshit.


I could never be a cop.
Never.
I'd end up in jail, for sure.

I gotta give kudo's to someone who is doing a job that I can't do.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Usually I would laugh at this but I have a few female friends in the force.
> 
> One of them had to jump out of her cruiser because the _peaceful protesters_ tipped it over. Damn bullshit.


I don't want to say anything bad, but it's part of their job, one day you are eating donuts on freeway construction, another one you're trying to get out of flipped cruiser. Any job has it's own downsides, you just need pick up the flavor.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I could never be a cop.
> Never.
> I'd end up in jail, for sure.
> 
> I gotta give kudo's to someone who is doing a job that I can't do.


My ex-wife was a cop.
It changes people forever.
Not in a good way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> My ex-wife was a cop.
> It changes people forever.
> Not in a good way.


You are correct.

I'll tell you a story.
My stepson decided he wanted to be a cop.
At the time I was working the dark side of cultivation and he, of course, knew.
He had gotten through POST and was interviewing for jobs.

One day he decided to talk to me about it.
"You know I am interviewing for police officer jobs, and I just wanted to let you know that what you do is never going to be an issue for me. I'd really like to know your feeling about it."

I took a deep breath, and answered:
"I've known a lot of cops. Partied with them at times. An observation that I have is this; every cop I ever met was either an ass-hole, or he became an ass hole after he got the job, or he was unsuccessful in his career and ended up fired. I have often wondered if they only hire ass-holes, or if they'll take a normal person and make them an ass-hole, and if they can't they blow them out of the job.
You're a nice guy, I'd hate to see you become an ass-hole. I also would hate to see you fail at a dream."

He seemed to accept that.

He continued interviewing ... and couldn't get hired on.
Answers my question doesn't it?
Only ass-holes need apply.

Another question I had, and we didn't talk about.
IF he knows that I am committing a felony - it is his DUTY to make an arrest. Doesn't matter if it's his mother, he has to take action. By law. AND, he took an oath to do just that. He held his hand up to God, and promised to put people like me in jail. Now he promises never to do that?
See the job MAKES YOU AN ASS-HOLE.

So, by not arresting me as soon as he gets his badge -- isn't that kind of hypocritical?
He arrests some other farmer for doing what I am doing, but he isn't arresting me?
Is that fair? Is that equal protection under the law?
Kinda two-faced.
How do I respect someone that would do that?

I'm glad he didn't get a job.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> I don't want to say anything bad, but it's part of their job, one day you are eating donuts on freeway construction, another one you're trying to get out of flipped cruiser. Any job has it's own downsides, you just need pick up the flavor.


They know this job wouldn't be easy and it will have many downsides.

Kind of like uber drivers having to deal with obnoxious drunks and cleaning up puke.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> our homes.


They destroyed your house ? When ? Is your family safe ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sacto Burbs said:


> They destroyed your house ? When ? Is your family safe ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 469489


Hey baby.
Do you really think you only have one?

Can I get you a glass of wine?
Bottom shelf of the door in the fridge, right?
In your favorite glass?


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Of course, if we "ALL" Love Thy Neighbor as Thy Self rather than feeling superior over others. Easier Said Than Done



Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 469489


I don't like Stalkers either


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Florence and Normandie.....How can you forget?


I deliver in that area.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

nightshaadow said:


> I deliver in that area.


Things change. In 1971 I used to visit friends in that neighborhood.
I was a 20 something white kid.
Never had a problem.

I wouldn't last an hour now.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Black Car said:


> It will never change as long as racism is institutionalized in America. Racism will have to be de-institutionalized to see changes.


Amen. This racism stuff Gots to GO !!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Go Avs! When was the Stanley Cup?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I try to know people as individuals.
I like some folks, and some folks like me. Vice versa.

It's like a venn diagram. Where the two circles intercept, I make friends.
In a diverse city, you get to know all types of folks.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I try to know people as individuals.
> I like some folks, and some folks like me. Vice versa.
> 
> It's like a venn diagram. Where the two circles intercept, I make friends.
> In a diverse city, you get to know all types of folks.


Are you using only a two circle venn diagram? I think three might be more appropriate...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Are you using only a two circle venn diagram? I think three might be more appropriate...


How ever many necessary. It's the intersection I'm interested in.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

NotYetADriver said:


> Amen. This racism stuff Gots to GO !!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MORE STAGED BRICKS:

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...bricks-appear-throughout-major-protest-cities
I keep hearing stories of staged bricks.

Stories of Antifa part of riots. Some can be identified by their uniform of black pants, black shirt, black hoodie, mask, and backpack.

Just as well, there are some protesters out there taking a stand against some of these Rioters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267163040233000969
The black lady in this video is a hero in my opinion and it's done a lot for their cause by spreading the word that there IS a difference between the protesters, and the rioters.

I've given several ride since this has started with Lyft XL, 100% of the passengers who brought up the protest, can differentiate between the riots and the protests themselves.

This silent majority , the ones you don't hear about on the news, are fed up with the riots.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Texas?
I grew up in Texas.

They shoot first and ask questions later.

Outside Austin, which is special.
Bigoted doesn't describe the hate in some parts of Texas.

It's why I left in 1971.

Good luck folks.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> MORE STAGED BRICKS:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political...bricks-appear-throughout-major-protest-cities
> I keep hearing stories of staged bricks.
> ...


Follow the money.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267515702652678144


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I was just watching the news a few hours ago. Police waited about 45 minutes after curfew then started arresting pedestrians and teh Reporter said they also are arresting people in cars on the road. Not to mention the 2+ chases tonight. Police are out in full force in armored vehicles as well as the Army National Guard. Stay inside unless you'd like to go to jail.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> I was just watching the news a few hours ago. Police waited about 45 minutes after curfew then started arresting pedestrians and teh Reporter said they also are arresting people in cars on the road. Not to mention the 2+ chases tonight. Police are out in full force in armored vehicles as well as the Army National Guard. Stay inside unless you'd like to go to jail.


The anarchists pushed it to far.
Time for jail.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Florence and Normandie.....How can you forget?


16th street Baptist church how can we forget


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

This is how you do it.
Don't play in the street.
We don't drive on the sidewalk.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267259336276967428
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...s-bottles-truck-carting-trailer-horses-video/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

People just want free stuff and they are using Floyd as a excuse. They are not looting libraries, just Nike’s. Nike- has a 500% mark up or higher on its shoes, so they will be okay. Half the people don’t know Floyd’s name.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It’s time to deploy the army in NY, PA, and DC. These are no longer protests or riots.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

One of the reasons for looting is the underground economy. Craigslist economy... people are selling the shoes down the street for half price. Jordan’s have maintained the price , but rest you can get it for half price.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This is how you do it.
> Don't play in the street.
> We don't drive on the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


Is anyone else not able to play Twitter videos through UP posts? I have been able to embed posts I make, but I can never play videos through the posts of others.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> This is how you do it.
> Don't play in the street.
> We don't drive on the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


LOL at the end, "Medic! Medic!"

You'd think after watching a dozen videos of protesters getting run over, they'd learn that a 200 pound human body doesn't stop a 5000 pound vehicle.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Kind of hard to forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black people who were being treated differently from society and talking about racism on that, this video tells the reason why other races see blacks people differently. If that truck driver was a black, would they do the same thing? So isn't a racism as well? Black community should help and should educate each other more to not adopt this kind of unlawful behavior including looting, damaging and those are real damage to black community. Actually, Black community is failing on black. I have one black friend who is so great and he is like my real brother. He always talks about how he is so sad and how he gets shame for what some black apple in his neighborhood were doing. A program should be introduced by black communities to help each other out and how to stay away from having unlawful thoughts and actions. Poverty mostly delivers good innocent kids to be wilds and criminals when they are grown up. So sad to seeing this.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Is anyone else not able to play Twitter videos through UP posts? I have been able to embed posts I make, but I can never play videos through the posts of others.
> 
> 
> LOL at the end, "Medic! Medic!"
> ...


The best advertising I have ever seen, our new trucks will help to get through any difficulties on your way.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

nightshaadow said:


> I deliver in that area.


Nothing to be afraid of today



doyousensehumor said:


> MORE STAGED BRICKS:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political...bricks-appear-throughout-major-protest-cities
> I keep hearing stories of staged bricks.
> ...


Good for her!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

If I had been the driver, you would have seen the idiot on the windshield propelled 20' from the hood by 00 Buck.
Same for anyone trying to open the door. 

Mr. Shotgun says merry Xmas to anarchists.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

*Enough of this Antifa blaming.*
The Antifa movement in the United States is a militant, predominantly left-wing, anti-fascist political activist movement. They activate when there are right wing white supremacist raciest, anti Black Movement white groups and the Klu Klus Klan types.
Just because we have an uneducated pea brain right wing nincompoop in the White House that tweets out the only left wing political movement who targets his darlings does not make it true.
Even many BLM supporters are buying into this bull$hit!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Nothing to be afraid of today
> 
> 
> Good for her!


Lot of construction going on also ... it will be really stupid to put a pallet of bricks with cameras around. :thumbup:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> One of the reasons for looting is the underground economy. Craigslist economy... people are selling the shoes down the street for half price. Jordan's have maintained the price , but rest you can get it for half price.


Why sell it on Craigslist for 50% when you can sell it on eBay for 90%?

Although I'm sure some of these meat-heads will sell it to local fences for 10 cents on the dollar.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 469631


Was that quote that you Right Wing wakos try to paint all Black Americans today?
Also...was that before the 1921 Tulsa, Oklahoma Massacre. Just saying!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> They activate when there are right wing white supremacist raciest, anti Black Movement white groups and the Klu Klus Klan types.


You get a lot of Klan rallies down there in Orange County?

If it makes you feel any better, I don't blame Antifa. You got what you voted for.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why sell it on Craigslist for 50% when you can sell it on eBay for 90%?
> 
> Although I'm sure some of these meat-heads will sell it to local fences for 10 cents on the dollar.


One of the store owners said he can buy his stuff back for half the price ...:smiles: couple of blocks away from his shop&#128516;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> *Enough of this Antifa blaming.*


To be fair to everyone involved, we'll probably find out over the next few weeks that the vandals, arsonists, looters, and rioters consist of a mix of: Antifa, right-wing agitators, undercover police, militant black nationalists (not part of the BLM mainstream), misguided young people looking for a cause, and unaffiliated mentally ill people who want to make it all burn down. There is a Venn diagram of protesters and rioters, and they don't intersect much. It only takes a few people to turn a peaceful protest into a riot.

Blaming any one group for a riot, even a militant group, is usually a recipe for confirmation bias, and generally being reductive and wrong about the situation. Riots are definitionally chaotic and anarchic, but they aren't always the fault of _anarchists_ specifically.

I'm sure there are some Antifa rioters, but to blame a decentralized national movement and crime wave on one group is &#8230; convenient for people who need a _single_ scapegoat.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You get a lot of Klan rallies down there in Orange County?
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I don't blame Antifa. You got what you voted for.


Oh we have plenty here in Chicago!

:laugh: &#128128;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> To be fair to everyone involved, we'll probably find out over the next few weeks that the vandals, arsonists, looters, and rioters consist of a mix of: Antifa, right-wing agitators, undercover police, militant black nationalists (not part of the BLM mainstream), misguided young people looking for a cause, and unaffiliated mentally ill people who want to make it all burn down. There is a Venn diagram of protesters and rioters, and they don't intersect much. It only takes a few people to turn a peaceful protest into a riot.
> 
> Blaming any one group for a riot, even a militant group, is usually a recipe for confirmation bias, and generally being reductive and wrong about the situation. Riots are definitionally chaotic and anarchic, but they aren't always the fault of _anarchists_ specifically.
> 
> I'm sure there are some Antifa rioters, but to blame a decentralized national movement and crime wave on one group is &#8230; convenient for people who need a _single_ scapegoat.


Just shoot the assholes trying to break windows with rubber bullets.
That will stop looting.

More cops are needed.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Just shoot the @@@@@@@@ trying to break windows with rubber bullets.
> That will stop looting.


I think arresting looters is a pretty high priority for responding to riots. I'd love to see peaceful protestors left alone and looters dealt with harshly. In a lawless riot situation, the distinction between the two often isn't made.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think arresting looters is a pretty high priority for responding to riots. I'd love to see peaceful protestors left alone and looters dealt with harshly. In a lawless riot situation, the distinction between the two often isn't made.


The protesters leave early.
Criminals stay after dark.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You get a lot of Klan rallies down there in Orange County?
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I don't blame Antifa. You got what you voted for.


Yes we do have a large white supremacist and Klan presence in Orange County just like most cities in America. Is that news to you?
I didn't vote for Antifa. Not my style of protest, but it does amuse me how afraid the righties are of them.
The Righties are trying every trick in the book to discredit these protest. Even that dumb ass Trump son retweeted this.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/twitter-removes-fake-antifa-acounts-white-supremacists/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Its just amazing how many totally ignore that it was crowds of mostly whites and Hispanics that started all of this...yet again whites get the cover of white privilege and blacks are stick holding the bag...and to those who call these looters the "black community"..i guarantee its no more than .00001 of the 50 million blacks in America out in the streets


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Yes we do have a large white supremacist and Klan presence in Orange County just like most cities in America. Is that news to you?
> I didn't vote for Antifa. Not my style of protest, but it does amuse me how afraid the righties are of them.
> The Righties are trying every trick in the book to discredit these protest. Even that dumb ass Trump son retweeted this.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/twitter-removes-fake-antifa-acounts-white-supremacists/


Something's wrong with that Trump boy. Dropped on his head?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I want peace but at the same time it's pass time for a WAR to kill off the white supremacist!!! They have been destroying the world for at least 500 years now....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I want peace but at the same time it's pass time for a WAR to kill off the white supremacist!!! They have been destroying the world for at least 500 years now....


How do you kill a white supremacist without being convicted for murder? Put another way, how does vigilante justice cohere with rule of law in a free society?

I mean, I'm all for eradicating racism, but how do you avoid killing innocent people (either accidentally killing those who are not actually white supremacists, or killing those who are sworn to defend them and get in the way)?

Isn't the problem a dangerous idea rather than a dangerous idea embodied in a person?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> How do you kill a white supremacist without being convicted for murder? Put another way, how does vigilante justice cohere with rule of law in a free society?
> 
> I mean, I'm all for eradicating racism, but how do you avoid killing innocent people (either accidentally killing those who are not actually white supremacists, or killing those who are sworn to defend them and get in the way)?
> 
> Isn't the problem a dangerous idea rather than a dangerous idea embodied in a person?


It's impossible...but if they want to meet and shoot it out now is the time....they surely want to...theres enough organized armed black groups to put up a good fight...im just sitting back watching eatting my popcorn


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think arresting looters is a pretty high priority for responding to riots. I'd love to see peaceful protestors left alone and looters dealt with harshly. In a lawless riot situation, the distinction between the two often isn't made.


This is no different from any other riot we've had in this world. Looting has been around since before the Romans or China in the 1000's. Name me one riot that did not result in looting?

From my vantage point (tv), I see what all other peaceful marches and protest in the recent past result in. You have opportunist who take part in a violent public disturbance, then take it one-step further and actively seek out looting. A small parentage of the people involved in the protest.

I used to march against the Vietnam War and there were looters in some cities still.

This new breed of looters are an organized group with cars to carry away the loot and reposition the looters where it's safe for them. This is a new tactic they're using across the nation this time.

If we can see them in broad daylight, why can't the cops see it? Yesterday the DC cops were so busy trying to coral peaceful marchers so they can rack up arrest instead of chasing down the obvious bad guys. Luckily, one homeowner took in marchers and saved them from arrest.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> This is no different from any other riot we've had in this world. Looting has been around since before the Romans or China in the 1000's. Name me one riot that did not result in looting?
> 
> From my vantage point (tv), I see what all other peaceful marches and protest in the recent past result in. You have opportunist who take part in a violent public disturbance, then take it one-step further and actively seek out looting. A small parentage of the people involved in the protest.
> 
> ...


I got one the worst riot in American history...ill let you guess which riot that was


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This is how you do it.
> Don't play in the street.
> We don't drive on the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


One interesting thing about this video is that the girl that's supposedly hurt is trying to stop the truck with her ass. You can see she later gets away from the truck unscathed. Why is she throwing herself on the ground like she got hit or ran over?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I got one the worst riot in American history...ill let you guess which riot that was


What can be worst than the Tulsa race massacre in 1921? Also known as the the single worst incident of racial violence in American history. Over 300 dead Americans by the hands of bigoted white angry "Americans" along with 1,400 homes and businesses burned to the ground and more than 1,000 people left homeless. Never to recover. In this riot it was white looters who had their way.
It is also called:

The Massacre of Black Wall Street
Tulsa race riots of 1921
What do you have that can beat this?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/man-pulled-wheelchair-beaten-portland-riots-video/
Looters Argue With Armed Store Owners 'About Why They Can't Break In' On Live TV

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267641851215036416
https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/02/tv-reporter-looters-armed/


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I've said it innumerable times before...

For years now, we've all seen the news/videos of these mobs attacking innocent drivers, dragging them from their cars, beating the crap out of them - or worse, etc...

Seems to me, you'd have a legitimate fear for your life.

So, after you justifiably plow through, call a lawyer who will state your case:

"My client was in fear for his/her life. He/She was surrounded by an out of control mob. Having seen what's happened to other drivers trapped in the same life threatening situation, my client was forced to take action to save his/her life."

YOUR lawyer can help you work on the exact wording.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

KenLV said:


> I've said it innumerable times before...
> 
> For years now, we've all seen the news/videos of these mobs attacking innocent drivers, dragging them from their cars, beating the crap out of them - or worse, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> What can be worst than the Tulsa race massacre in 1921? Also known as the the single worst incident of racial violence in American history. Over 300 dead Americans by the hands of bigoted white angry "Americans" along with 1,400 homes and businesses burned to the ground and more than 1,000 people left homeless. Never to recover. In this riot it was white looters who had their way.
> It is also called:
> 
> The Massacre of Black Wall Street
> ...


The worst riot in US history was the little known fact that when drafted union soldiers found out they'll be fighting to free blacks went on a murderous rampage against blacks killing scores of blacks across NYC and even setting a black orphanage full of black kids on fire

https://www.history.com/topics/american-civil-war/draft-riots


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It’s interesting how much of history is apparently erased so we don’t get access to these atrocities. Does it justify the current mindless arsons and looting in PA, NY? No. Violence clearly doesn’t resolve society’s problems, it only aggravates them. History is a cycle of repeated events, and WW3 doesn’t seem so far fetched nowadays. But why people continue to make the same ****ing mistakes. History teachers need to do a better job!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I was driving my 1979 Porsche 911sc in SFO when the Rodney King riots started in L. A.
> 
> Didn't have a clue, was listening to Nine Inch Nails, real loud.... turned a corner and saw a bunch of black folk blocking the street. Slammed on brakes, as they were mumbling hostile noises approaching my car, I put it in first and slammed the throttle.
> 
> ...


Something tells me you are lying


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Something tells me you are lying


I don't give a shit what your opinion is.
It is the truth.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I don't give a shit what your opinion is.
> It is the truth.


It's this you and the angry group of blacks?




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3200799009972795&id=137866859599374


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some of the looting is done by techies, going to guess Euro techies. They are coming in 100,000$ vehicles with bandsaws. Don’t go loot a liquor store and steal a 10$ Kentucky Deluxe 😄


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would drive around or near a protest, driving thru it would make a huge mess... so much blood and gore to clean out of the bumper.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's this you and the angry group of blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you?


Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's this you and the angry group of blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The worst riot in US history was the little known fact that when drafted union soldiers found out they'll be fighting to free blacks went on a murderous rampage against blacks killing scores of blacks across NYC and even setting a black orphanage full of black kids on fire
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/american-civil-war/draft-riots


This riot was portrayed in the 2002 movie The Gangs of New York. This would not be my top choice. Bloody yes, more killings and physical damage than Tulsa?....No.
How about the Bonus Army? 10,000 unemployed WW1 veterans demanding their promised War Bonus. The other Raciest president, Woodrow Wilson ordered the military commanded by General Douglas MacArthur to clear the park. American military quelling an uncomfortable demonstration. What a dream for this simpleton Buffoon of President we have today.
I'm sure there are others and possibly worse.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My Rights are just as Important as the Rights of Protestors.

Protestors are interfering with MY RIGHTS !


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> This riot was portrayed in the 2002 movie The Gangs of New York. This would not be my top choice. Bloody yes, more killings and physical damage than Tulsa?....No.
> How about the Bonus Army? 10,000 unemployed WW1 veterans demanding their promised War Bonus. The other Raciest president, Woodrow Wilson ordered the military commanded by General Douglas MacArthur to clear the park. American military quelling an uncomfortable demonstration. What a dream for this simpleton Buffoon of President we have today.
> I'm sure there are others and possibly worse.


Its declared the worst riot in the history of the U.S.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Is this you?
> Is this you?


On 3 different occasions in different states in different cars one a Porsche you found yourself in the middle of historic race riots being attacked by mobs of blacks...if you had said once I would believe you...twice I'll call you a liar...but 3 times once in Porsche I'm gonna call you a damn liar!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Its declared the worst riot in the history of the U.S.
> 
> 
> On 3 different occasions in different states in different cars one a Porsche you found yourself in the middle of historic race riots being attacked by mobs of blacks...if you had said once I would believe you...twice I'll call you a liar...but 3 times once in Porsche I'm gonna call you a damn liar!!!!


Again, I don't give a shit.

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/more-t...ealership-amid-looting-in-northern-california


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Has anyone TRIED. A cellphone jamming device at the scene of a coordinated Looting ABOUT TO TAKE PLACE ?

I THINK IT WOULD BE INTERESTING

TO SEE THE GETAWAY CARS

NOT ARRIVE . . .



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Again, I don't give a shit.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/more-t...ealership-amid-looting-in-northern-california


THEY WERE USED
TO CHAUFFER LOOTERS !

( you do realize the Cost of Insurance is GOING UP FOR EVERYBODY BECAUSE OF THESE CLOWNS !)


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> This riot was portrayed in the 2002 movie The Gangs of New York. This would not be my top choice. Bloody yes, more killings and physical damage than Tulsa?....No.
> How about the Bonus Army? 10,000 unemployed WW1 veterans demanding their promised War Bonus. The other Raciest president, Woodrow Wilson ordered the military commanded by General Douglas MacArthur to clear the park. American military quelling an uncomfortable demonstration. What a dream for this simpleton Buffoon of President we have today.
> I'm sure there are others and possibly worse.


Half of DC burned in 1968 when MLK was murdered.
We don't hear much about that, because it happened in the black neighborhoods.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Half of DC burned in 1968 when MLK was murdered.
> We don't hear much about that, because it happened in the black neighborhoods.


Yeah, I referenced this in a post from a few days ago.

The DC riots of 1968 changed the urban landscape of DC for over _forty years_. The city was never the same after that. It's largely recovered and reshaped now, but that was an economic scar on the city that affected the lives of thousands of people permanently.

You could see parts of neighborhoods that had lingering effects even going to the shops or trying to rent a house in the 2010s. It had massive impacts on the economy, and the worst affected were the poorest people in DC (many of whom are black, of course).


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, I referenced this in a post from a few days ago.
> 
> The DC riots of 1968 changed the urban landscape of DC for over _forty years_. The city was never the same after that. It's largely recovered and reshaped now, but that was an economic scar on the city that affected the lives of thousands of people permanently.
> 
> You could see parts of neighborhoods that had lingering effects even going to the shops or trying to rent a house in the 2010s. It had massive impacts on the economy, and the worst affected were the poorest people in DC (many of whom are black, of course).


It's a repeating theme.
Watts riots burned the black neighborhoods.

Rodney King riots burned the black neighborhoods and the local stores.

It did spread a bit, but the black neighborhoods were destroyed more than others.

White neighborhoods had the money to rebuild immediately.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My Rights are just as Important as the Rights of Protestors.
> 
> Protestors are interfering with MY RIGHTS !


"Your right to swing your fist ends at the tip of my nose" - attributed to Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr and others (paraphrased)


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Again, I don't give a shit.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/more-t...ealership-amid-looting-in-northern-california


The war can't end until we get white supremacist liars to either repent or else


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The war can't end until we get white supremacist liars to either repent or else


" SUPREMECIST MOTORS "


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> This riot was portrayed in the 2002 movie The Gangs of New York. This would not be my top choice. Bloody yes, more killings and physical damage than Tulsa?....No.
> How about the Bonus Army? 10,000 unemployed WW1 veterans demanding their promised War Bonus. The other Raciest president, Woodrow Wilson ordered the military commanded by General Douglas MacArthur to clear the park. American military quelling an uncomfortable demonstration. What a dream for this simpleton Buffoon of President we have today.
> I'm sure there are others and possibly worse.


Trump and his cult are from that era...thats why the fight must continue.. Their time is up!!!!


----------



## ubers goober (Oct 20, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Its just amazing how many totally ignore that it was crowds of mostly whites and Hispanics that started all of this...yet again whites get the cover of white privilege and blacks are stick holding the bag...and to those who call these looters the "black community"..i guarantee its no more than .00001 of the 50 million blacks in America out in the streets


Using your math that comes out to 500 people. Might want to check your estimate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Trump and his cult are from that era...thats why the fight must continue.. Their time is up!!!!


So 
This is all about Manipulating Political Control ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ubers goober said:


> Using your math that comes out to 500 people. Might want to check your estimate.


500 people is all it takes to riot. I've said it here before.

There are more than 500 people currently rioting nationally, but 500 people rioting would absolutely make national news. Tens of thousands of protestors, and some far smaller number of rioters and looters.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ubers goober said:


> Using your math that comes out to 500 people. Might want to check your estimate.


Ok .0001...my bad


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

ubers goober said:


> Using your math that comes out to 500 people. Might want to check your estimate.


Who cares what the exact number is. I get the jest!
The only thing I would add, is that it's also black hooligans who have no civic pride and want the same anarchist results. 
I love the videos that show people of color stopping the young white anarchist who are there only to set fires and damage windows. I even see black protesters stopping the black looters before they break the windows. Either way, you'll never stop them from trying to capitalize on the protest.



tohunt4me said:


> Has anyone TRIED. A cellphone jamming device at the scene of a coordinated Looting ABOUT TO TAKE PLACE ?
> 
> I THINK IT WOULD BE INTERESTING
> 
> ...


This is the evolution of looting.



KenLV said:


> "Your right to swing your fist ends at the tip of my nose" - attributed to Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr and others (paraphrased)


I agree with that quote...Too true, however.....What do you say to those dumb asses who wear a MAGA hat and walk into the charged protest and expect to be embraced? I wish it were not true but it it dumb to do.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> who wear a MAGA hat and walk into the charged protest


 While it wouldn't be my choice of where to take a stroll...

As long as they aren't hitting anyone with their MAGA hat (or breaking some law), in your scenario they are well within their rights - regardless of what they are wearing.

Aren't they?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> The young white techies who took over the area in recent years were probably shitting in their skinny pants when the stun grenades were popping and now want to move back to Iowa to be


Wow, that's such a racist thing to say. A lot of the young techies are from India. And some are black, too. Talking badly about people only because they belong to a certain race is not ok.

I'm sensing a lot of hatred in you; a lot of resentment. I sense you're the type to lash out at people who've never done you or yours any wrong; evidently you lash out only because of the colour of their skin. Lose the racism; let go of the hate. It will eat you up and it won't make anything better.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

KenLV said:


> While it wouldn't be my choice of where to take a stroll...
> 
> As long as they aren't hitting anyone with their MAGA hat (or breaking some law), in your scenario they are well within their rights - regardless of what they are wearing.
> 
> Aren't they?


Yes they are. Well with in their rights to walk around with that incendiary symbol. 
Just as a BLM wearing citizen were to attend an American Christian Dixie Knights of the Ku Klux Klan and expect to be accepted with open arms.
*Smart?....I think not*.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber needs to give at least 80% to its drivers since majority of the drivers are minorities. Systematic injustice needs to stop. Uber cannot just say we support the cause, then take 40-50%. What say you Lebron, are you with the Uber drivers or not?:thumbup:
Uber put Kamala Harris’s family members into its work force to camouflage the take out %. :smiles:
I was bored, so this thought just popped up into my mind .


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> wear a MAGA hat and walk into the charged protest and expect to be embraced?





Big Lou said:


> Just as a BLM wearing citizen were to attend an American Christian Dixie Knights of the Ku Klux Klan and expect to be accepted with open arms.
> *Smart?....I think not*.


Mostly (but not exclusively) once the sun goes down and they start looting/rioting, I certainly agree that there are many a-holes in their group - I just don't think it's fair to imply that BLM is like the KKK, as you did in your analogy. :coolio:

You shouldn't paint them all with one brush.

That's racist.:thumbdown:


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

KenLV said:


> Mostly (but not exclusively) once the sun goes down and they start looting/rioting, I certainly agree that there are many a-holes in their group - I just don't think it's fair to imply that BLM is like the KKK, as you did in your analogy. :coolio:
> 
> You shouldn't paint them all with one brush.
> 
> That's racist.:thumbdown:


Did you not read what I posted? 
I think you're confused and need some definition of what you consider a brush. 
I'm in no position to even try to explain what my post was all about. *I can't help you.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KenLV said:


> Mostly (but not exclusively) once the sun goes down and they start looting/rioting, I certainly agree that there are many a-holes in their group - I just don't think it's fair to imply that BLM is like the KKK, as you did in your analogy. :coolio:
> 
> You shouldn't paint them all with one brush.
> 
> That's racist.:thumbdown:


Thats Right !

SEGREGATE THE BRUSHES !:whistling:


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Did you not read what I posted?
> I think you're confused and need some definition of what you consider a brush.
> I'm in no position to even try to explain what my post was all about. *I can't help you.*


Hey man, I don't know why you're upset with me.

I'm not the racist who said that...

A guy going to a "charged {BLM} protest"

is basically the same as

Some other guy going to an "American Christian Dixie Knights of the Ku Klux Klan" gathering.

I'm just saying, maybe you shouldn't compare BLM protestors to KKK members. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wow, that's such a racist thing to say. A lot of the young techies are from India. And some are black, too. Talking badly about people only because they belong to a certain race is not ok.
> 
> I'm sensing a lot of hatred in you; a lot of resentment. I sense you're the type to lash out at people who've never done you or yours any wrong; evidently you lash out only because of the colour of their skin. Lose the racism; let go of the hate. It will eat you up and it won't make anything better.


Hey, Snowflake. You are the one making categorical assumptions. Why not point out the obvious fact that not everyone from Iowa wears skinny pants? I merely mentioned one segment of the tech community that is displacing the communities of color in my city. You know, like the people who spell it "colour."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Hey, Snowflake. You are the one making categorical assumptions. Why not point out the obvious fact that not everyone from Iowa wears skinny pants? I merely mentioned one segment of the tech community that is displacing the communities of color in my city. You know, like the people who spell it "colour."


Hey, Tinkerbelle. You made a blanket statement about people based solely on their race. Just say no to racism.

Colour is indeed spelled colour. It is the original spelling of the word as spelled by the majority of English speakers - English, Scottish, Welsh, Canadian, Australian, New Zealander, South African etc. If you Yanks want to be different from everyone else that's fine. But it doesn't mean that Brits or Canadians etc are carrying out some kind of invasion "to displace people of colour in your city", lol. Talk about a persecution complex....

"The British are coming! The British are coming!"

ROFLMAO


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hey, Tinkerbelle. You made a blanket statement about people based solely on their race. Just say no to racism.
> 
> Colour is indeed spelled colour. It is the original spelling of the word as spelled by the majority of English speakers - English, Scottish, Welsh, Canadian, Australian, New Zealander, South African etc. If you Yanks want to be different from everyone else that's fine. But it doesn't mean that Brits or Canadians etc are carrying out some kind of invasion "to displace people of colour in your city", lol. Talk about a persecution complex....
> 
> ...


A white guy claiming racism never goes over well, especially when bragging about the British Empire. You are overly sensitive, and you have a reading comprehension problem. You might want to seek therapy. Meanwhile, look up the word "facetious" and lighten up. And, fear the Brits...now THAT is funny...you can cover your superiority complex with your therapist as well. Don't bother responding. You are being ignored.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> You are overly sensitive, and you have a reading comprehension problem. You might want to seek therapy. Meanwhile, look up the word "facetious" and lighten up.


No, I read just fine, thanks. You are the one who just made a total ass of himself by claiming that British and/or other members of the Commonwealth are "displacing people of colour in your city", lol. Don't try to walk it back now by saying you were just kidding; that's a real weasel move.

What you claimed was quite funny, though, so thanks for the giggle!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Hey, Snowflake. You are the one making categorical assumptions. Why not point out the obvious fact that not everyone from Iowa wears skinny pants? I merely mentioned one segment of the tech community that is displacing the communities of color in my city. *You know, like the people who spell it "colour."*


You know there are literally billions of non-white people in the world who spell color as "colour", right? They easily outnumber the total number of people who use the spelling "color".


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> Uber needs to give at least 80% to its drivers since majority of the drivers are minorities. Systematic injustice needs to stop. Uber cannot just say we support the cause, then take 40-50%. What say you Lebron, are you with the Uber drivers or not?:thumbup:
> Uber put Kamala Harris's family members into its work force to camouflage the take out %. :smiles:
> I was bored, so this thought just popped up into my mind .


Our original deal was for


EastBayRides said:


> Hey, Snowflake. You are the one making categorical assumptions. Why not point out the obvious fact that not everyone from Iowa wears skinny pants? I merely mentioned one segment of the tech community that is displacing the communities of color in my city. You know, like the people who spell it "colour."


Once you said snowflake, you lost all credibility.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

KenLV said:


> Hey man, I don't know why you're upset with me.
> 
> I'm not the racist who said that...
> 
> ...


You are correct!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...is-Ohanian-RESIGNS-help-curb-racial-hate.html
This guy is legit...CEO who actually stepped down ... let's see Dara and the rest step down and give back all the $$$$ they have made over the years .


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> This guy is legit


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...no.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We got caught in one in LA a couple of years ago. I was stuck behind car #2 because they panicked and slowed down when there was still time to avoid the protesters running out and lining up. They then started moving towards the cars while others came from the side to block more and harass those inside their cars. I remained calm but told my wife if we get attacked in any way I'm plowing the field of protesters.
> 
> Fortunately the front line got confused and spread out so the car in front of me took off and I didn't hesitate to go while the protesters re-grouped. Car #3 behind me had a protest sign thrown at it as it passed. Car #4 didn't make it and was vandalized along with other cars that were stuck with the protesters.


I had to wait while the social influencer's entourage blocked the traffic, arranged all the rioters, and sorted out her cleavage correctly. Then her photographer took 479 photos from 15 different angles. Should look good. As we were allowed to proceed through I saw her being interviewed by a CNN guy.



mbd said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...is-Ohanian-RESIGNS-help-curb-racial-hate.html
> This guy is legit...CEO who actually stepped down ... let's see Dara and the rest step down and give back all the $$$$ they have made over the years .


I suspect his resignation will curb generalised no specific race hatred against him.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I was in Ft. Worth's bar district over the weekend and it seemed like protests had finished, but there were police everywhere. They had major roads blocked off and there were at least 3 helicopters hovering. I think they were just establishing a presence to ward off any window bashing, but all the people out were being very well-behaved.


----------



## Ridesharegal31 (Jun 6, 2020)

I got stuck driving through West LA when the first started a couple weeks ago...there were trash cans on fire, people spray painting buildings, people standing in the middle of the road not letting drivers go by...it was pretty scary


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ridesharegal31 said:


> I got stuck driving through West LA when the first started a couple weeks ago...there were trash cans on fire, people spray painting buildings, people standing in the middle of the road not letting drivers go by...it was pretty scary


Are you a Rams fan?


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


Yup, got caught at the tail end of one here in Dallas. Luckily it was pretty much over by time I had to pick up a passenger, but police were still out in full force, streets shut down, people still milling about etc.


----------



## Wheelady (Jun 8, 2020)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Has anyone had to drive near, around, through (i.e. deal with) the protests or riots going on right now?


Yes I narrowly escaped a head on while trying to make a left. Quickly skidded the other dirrection. They were peacful.


----------

